# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Marca REEFFORUM

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

A partir de hoje, vamos utilizar uma nova marcação RF nas fotos por nós alojadas.

A marca passa a ser:



e poderá ser visualizada do seguinte modo como exemplo



Esperamos que a nova marca seja do agrado de todos.

----------


## Rui Bessa

Olá :Olá:  
Eu, pessoalmente acho que o peixe não fica bem na foto :Admirado:  ... em relação ás letras, gosto, fica mais saliente :Pracima:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Duarte Araujo

olá Julio,  :Olá:  

de facto penso que esta nova marca é bastante feliz e muito mais apelativa.

a côr foi muito bem escolhida porque o azul fica sempre bem em qualquer lado  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb665:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Olá 
> Eu, pessoalmente acho que o peixe não fica bem na foto ... em relação ás letras, gosto, fica mais saliente 
> Cumps,
> Rui Bessa


Olá Rui

É possivel não incluirmos o premnas na gravação, basta para isso que os membros em maioria se manifestem nesse sentido neste tópico.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Júlio.

Parece-me que está bem conseguido. Esta nova marca destaca-se mais nas fotos e o Amphipriom, logotipo do RF, também fica bem. Julgo também que esse azul fica bem, mas sempre atrás... :yb624:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Pessoalmente tambem prefiro sem o peixe.  O URL penso ser bem identificativo do forum e fica bem mais visivel.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá companheiros 
> 
> A partir de hoje, vamos utilizar uma nova marcação RF nas fotos por nós alojadas.
> 
> A marca passa a ser:
> 
> 
> 
> e poderá ser visualizada do seguinte modo como exemplo
> ...


 :Olá: Bom dia Júlio
Está muito bonito :SbOk3:  mas interfere com a imagem e em alguns casos :Admirado: , como tabelas por exemplo, aconteceu-me nas tabelas do questionário da química de recife, ou até detalhes que estejam na zona onde fica a marca, vão ficar tapados. Deveria ser mais em marca de água ou algo que não interferisse com a imagem como se vê acima na imagem do teu coral. Talvez reduzir de modo a que só se sobreponha ao caixilho nem que se tenha de engrossar um pouco o caixilho, e assim sim, ficará excelente e não interferirá com a imagem. O que digo podes ver na tua alcunha "Juca" que está visível e só se sobrepõe ao caixilho.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Bom dia Júlio
> Está muito bonito mas interfere com a imagem e em alguns casos, como tabelas por exemplo, aconteceu-me nas tabelas do questionário da química de recife, ou até detalhes que estejam na zona onde fica a marca, vão ficar tapados. Deveria ser mais em marca de água ou algo que não interferisse com a imagem como se vê acima na imagem do teu coral. Talvez reduzir de modo a que só se sobreponha ao caixilho nem que se tenha de engrossar um pouco o caixilho, e assim sim, ficará excelente e não interferirá com a imagem. O que digo podes ver na tua alcunha "Juca" que está visível e só se sobrepõe ao caixilho.
> 
> Atenciosamente
> Pedro Nuno


Olá Pedro  :Olá: 

Se por acaso tiveres esse problema em alguma foto ou tabela, sabes com quem tens de falar  :yb665:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá Pedro 
> 
> Se por acaso tiveres esse problema em alguma foto ou tabela, sabes com quem tens de falar


 :Olá: Bom dia Júlio
sem dúvida :yb677:  mas já imaginaste o que são 3867 pessoas, numero que de membros que actualmente temos e cresce de dia para dia, a falar com quem tu sabes :yb665: ? Claro que podem não ser todos ao mesmo tempo e até podemos reduzir à média de presenças que temos tido nos últimos tempos, cerca de 180 e desses reduzir para 10%... :yb665: ...talvez fique mais facil fazer como tens para a tua alcunha. Fica a sugestão para esta apelativa e bonita marca que espero seja apoiada por todos.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Manuel Faria

eu apoio a marca que acho muito bem conseguida. No entanto penso que se conseguires colocar como o Nuno diz, ficaria melhor porque não ia interferir com a imagem.
Parabéns por mais esta iniciativa :Pracima:   :yb677:   :yb677:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Precisava de poder observar umas novas fotos coma nova gravação da marca RF

Quem tiver essas fantásticas fotos no computador, agradeço que faça o Upload delas para a nossa galeria para podermos observar, possíveis "defeitos" 

Peixes, corais, aquários, equipamentos, invertebrados.... tudo é bem vindo.

----------


## Julio Macieira

:yb620: 

Ninguem faz o upload de fotos 

 :yb620:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Companheiro Pedro Azevedo  :Olá: 

Obrigado por colocares a foto na nossa galeria. 
A foto teve de ser removida por ser susceptível de ferir susceptibilidades.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Obrigado Paula  :Pracima:

----------


## Paula Exposto

De nada Júlio.

Se fosse possível ver a marca como o Pedro sugeriu (em marca de água), para nos apercebermos do efeito. 
A fotografia acaba por ficar em 2º plano pois a marca destaca-se muito mais.
De resto acho que está fantástica e o peixe só por si já é representativo do Reefforum, logo fica muito bem aí.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo  :Olá: 

O sistema de marcação de fotos, apenas sobrepõe uma pré-determinada imagem a foto que é submetida.

Em determinadas imagens poderá ficar melhor, em outras nem por isso. Compreendo que a gravação possa ficar melhor em determinada foto, mais junto ao fundo, outras em cima, outras na lateral, outras noutro lado. Tudo isso é possível, mas temos de fixar para todas fotos a marca sempre no mesmo local. O sistema não pode ser selectivo.

Recordo que todos os fóruns parceiros estão autorizados (dentro do nosso espírito de parceria) a utilizar as nossas fotos nos seus respectivos tópicos ou comentários.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo  :Olá: 

Paula

Se me passares a foto original, vais ver que a podemos melhorar bastante.

A foto esta com qualidade suficiente para poder ser "realçada" 

Caso seja possível, podes-me passa-la pelo MSN (encontro-me Online)

jucamacieira@hotmail.com

----------


## Paula Exposto

Obrigada Júlio mas parece que já fui tarde...fica para outra vez.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Que tal assim ?

----------


## Paula Exposto

Olá Júlio,

http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/s...hp?photo=12783

é assim que faço?

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Pois bem, pois bem, fica assim que está lindo!

----------


## Paula Exposto

Será agora...

----------


## Julio Macieira

:Palmas:  

Muito bem Paula

 

Assim era batota  :yb624:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Na minha opinião Júlio, esta marca compete demasiado em termos de imagem com a fotografia, ganha demasiado protagonismo e interfere significativamente com o olhar.
Eu diria, não sendo especificamente a minha área, que o que causa esse efeito é o "elemento" premnas e o azul muito intenso do logo.
Percebo que assim estaria intimamente ligado com o logo original e, seria esse o objectivo, mas podias tentar fazer as letras mais escuras, talvez da cor das letras do cartão reefforum e eliminar o nosso peixito. Acho que mesmo sem o peixito é suficientemente esclarecedor a origem da foto.


   Cumprimentos,

  Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Júlio
O logotipo é lindissimo mas interfere com a imagem. Gostava que permanecesse mas que fosse na margem ou caixilho, tal como a tua alcunha "Juca" nas tuas fotografias que se vê muto bem, é discreta porque fica justamente na margem puxada para o lado direito e não interfere com as tuas excelentes fotografias. Volto assim a insistir para que fique sobre o caixilho ou margem da fotografia e não sobre a fotografia.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Se for apenas na caixilho concordo em absoluto com o Pedro.
Neste caso, talvez só um pouco mais pequeno.


    Cumprimentos,

   Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Concordo com as 2 últimas mensagens. Ficar bem até fica, mas fica é bem demais :yb624:  

A primeira coisa a ver-se é a marca e não a foto em si. Neste tipo de situações julgo ser realmente melhor utilziar marca de água, mas depende do objectivo que querem com a marca na foto.

Se é para ninguém copiar e quem quiser, saber a origem da foto, então a marca de água é melhor.
Se é para mostrar que existe o forum, aí já fará mais sentido como está.

Basicamente, é decidir se a marca na foto é mais para efeitos informativos ou se é mais para fazer publicidade. :Pracima:  

Penso eu de que... :Admirado:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos  :Olá: 

Como certamente todos concordarão, as fotos se fossem apenas visualizadas no nosso fórum, não necessitariam sequer de qualquer gravação. Quando muito em ponto pequeno o nosso premnas para identificar o "Alojador".

Mas na realidade, as nossas fotos podem ser observadas em N fóruns, que com mais ou menos vontade não existem para nos fazer publicidade.

A "marca" não é definitiva, e pode ser alterada. Não é fácil reunir consensos, mas vamos certamente escutar as vossas opiniões.

Pensar também exclusivamente no rebordo, não me parece razoável, 99% dos membros não colocam bordo nas fotos.

Vou alterar o local da gravação para ensaiar a mesma gravação.

Até já  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Que tal se fosse assim?

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Juca, tenta fazer isso como marca de água, o maior possível e para ser inserido no meio da foto, só para ve como ficaria... :Admirado:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: 

Têm aqui excelentes exemplos de como fica em marca de água bem no centro da fotografia. Vejam estas imagens do Rogério Miguel Gomes e o tópico

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=3312





Claro que gosto muito do logotipo a cores que está a ser proposto e que é muito bonito, mas insisto que deverá ficar no bordo ou no caixilho, para não interferir com a imagem

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Julio Macieira

Ou assim...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Têm aqui excelentes exemplos de como fica em marca de água bem no centro da fotografia. Vejam estas imagens do Rogério Miguel Gomes e o tópico
> 
> http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=3312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claro que gosto muito do logotipo a cores que está a ser proposto e que é muito bonito, mas insisto que deverá ficar no bordo ou no caixilho, para não interferir com a imagem
> ...


Exactamente, é isso mesmo!

Se o objectivo da marca for informativo, julgo que uma solução desse tipo cumpre muito melhor a sua função! :Pracima:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Canto inferior direito  :SbOk2:  
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Pedro Nuno  :Olá: 

O sistema não faz esse tipo de gravação.

Volto a repetir.

O sistema grava uma pré-determinada imagem na foto. Sempre a mesma imagem sempre no mesmo local. 

Podemos é arranjar outra imagem, ou podemos colocar a foto noutro local da foto. Não podemos é esquecer, que numas fotos a gravação ficaria melhor num local, enquanto noutras ficaria melhor noutro local.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Ola Julio,

Tambem sou da opinião que o logo em marca de agua fica melhor,pelo menos não choca com as cores da fotografica.Agora acho que essa marca de agua com essas novas letras sem o peixe, pode ficar num dos cantos ou no meio imferior ou superior em vez do centro da foto.

cumps
Carlos

----------


## Julio Macieira

Tenho a ideia de que quando a marca é mais bonita que a foto, o fotografo, esta a precisar de frequentar a nossa área de fotografia.

e´grave... é muito grave  :yb624: 

Quer me parecer que vai ser testada a marca assim durante uns tempos  :yb665:

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Para mim está bom ...mas com o peixito.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Tenho a ideia de que quando a marca é mais bonita que a foto, o fotografo, esta a precisar de frequentar a nossa área de fotografia.
> 
> e´grave... é muito grave


 :Olá: Viva Júlio
Poderá ser para alguns enquanto para outros é uma questão de equipamento. Aguardemos pela...Leica...ou Canon :yb665:  :yb665:  :SbRequin2: 




> Quer me parecer que vai ser testada a marca assim durante uns tempos


O logotipo é lindissimo, o peixe é bonito, o laranja do peixe combina muito bem com o azul das letras, mas o conjunto ou separado pode interferir com algumas fotografias. Procura que o programa coloque o logotipo o mais próximo da margem possível.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Julio Macieira

Confesso que fico triste, quando me acusam e falta de democracia  :Icon Cry: 

Mas devo confessar que estou a gostar de tal forma da marca RF nas fotos que foram lançadas nas ultimas horas, que não vai ser fácil uma possível maioria contrária fazer mudar a marca de sitio.  :yb665: 

Alguém já viu as ultimas fotos colocadas, com a marca RF ?


O primeiro a dizer que não gosta é Banido  :SbPoiss: 

Espreitem

http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/s...9/limit/recent

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Canto inferior direito  
> Cump.
> Rui


Concordo  :Pracima:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá  :Olá:  ,

Eu gosto muito como está, ficou muito bem conseguido, parabens Juca!  :SbOk3:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Juca,

Penso que faz todo o sentido a marca ver-se mas um logotipo não tem que ser ostensivo (e como está é!) para ser notado - basta que seja bem feito...

Penso que o melhor local é o actual (canto superior esquerdo) mas acho que o logo não deveria conter o peixe. Para ser coerente a "marca" a colocar deveria ser uma derivação do logo original (que podem ver acima do lado esquerdo) e de facto não é. Gosto mais da que está colocada mas se fosse colocado apenas o lettering REEFFORUM Aquariofilia Marinha, aí sim seria coerente. A manter a actual, acho que deveria ser diminuida.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Ainda bem que todos gostam da nova marca, no local onde está e com as cores que tem.

Nem sempre é fácil encontrar assim consensos tão alargados.



Está mesmo fantástico  :Palmas:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Ao principio tanbem me parecia um pouco exuberante demais :Admirado:  ,mas confesso que estive a ver as fotos do Diogo no topico do Marcos Cavaleiro e...gostei :SbSourire:  ,quanto mais o vemos mais bonito nos vai parecendo e acabamos por achá-lo natural,alem disso a posição tanbem me parece acertada,um fotografo razoavel tem noção que deve tentar enquadrar o motivo principal da foto ao centro,sendo assim não me parece que o logo vá causar grande problema.
Por mim póde ficar assim Julio. :SbOk3:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Ok Luis  :SbOk: 

Mais um a confirmar a unanimidade  :Palmas:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

também ja alojei uma foto com o novo simbolo e no canto superior esquerdo.



claro está que tudo depende da foto. no caso da minha tanto faz ficar em qualquer canto. mas noutras haverá que, da forma como está irá tapar algum pormenor importante, bem como, se estivesse noutro lado, o mesmo poderia suceder.

penso que o sitio mais estético seria no canto inferior direito. mas também com o tempo se verá no que dá   :yb665:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

E esta imagem está mesmo engraçada,alem de parecer que o Marcos tem um Premnas no aqua,ainda há um Ocellaris que parece mesmo estar a olhar pra ele. :yb624:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Tirar o Premnas era na minha opinião fundamental.
Relativamente ao canto superior esquerdo, óptimo.
No entanto, contínuo também a dizer que as cores das letras que estão no cartão Reefforum resultariam melhor do que o azul.


  Cumprimentos,
  Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Rui Bessa

> E esta imagem está mesmo engraçada,alem de parecer que o Marcos tem um Premnas no aqua,ainda há um Ocellaris que parece mesmo estar a olhar pra ele.


Exacto :Admirado:  
Então o Marcos tem um Premmas???
É só por isso que acho que o peixe está a mais, mas é a minha opinião...
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## CarlosMaia

Pessoalmente gosto em um canto da foto mas acho que o "Preemas" deveria sair,mas nada contra o bichinho.
Abraço a todos

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Tambem digo que o Premnas deve sair  :Olá:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Exacto 
> Então o Marcos tem um Premmas???
> É só por isso que acho que o peixe está a mais, mas é a minha opinião...
> Cumps,
> Rui Bessa


Boas
Nao tenho premmas nenhum ja tive mas a muito que saio :SbOk:  mas axo que o da marca deve ficar :SbOk:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Boas
> Nao tenho premmas nenhum ja tive mas a muito que saio mas axo que o da marca deve ficar


Eu tanbem acho :Pracima:  ,o Premnas tem valor sentimental para o Julio e mais que não seja por tudo o que este forum lhe deve,o minimo que podemos fazer é deixar ficar o peixe,que diga-se de passagem até já é um simbolo do proprio forum e até já éra membro antes de muitos de nós. :SbSourire:  
O facto de naquela fotografia especifica ter ficado algo "bizarro" foi um mero acaso e concerteza não é coisa que vá acontecer todos os dias. :Cool:

----------


## João Magano

Premnas  :Pracima:  .net  :Prabaixo:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Talvez fazer votacao seria melhor. :yb665:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Eu tanbem acho ,o Premnas tem valor sentimental para o Julio e mais que não seja por tudo o que este forum lhe deve,o minimo que podemos fazer é deixar ficar o peixe,que diga-se de passagem até já é um simbolo do proprio forum e até já éra membro antes de muitos de nós. 
> O facto de naquela fotografia especifica ter ficado algo "bizarro" foi um mero acaso e concerteza não é coisa que vá acontecer todos os dias.


 :SbOk:   estou ctg Luis todos nos sabemos o que esse peixe significa para o juca e eu mesmo quando tive o meu e mudou de aquario e viveu so 1 dia, me arrependi muitas vezes.Eu acho muita graça e penso que é uma batalha perdida quando pensamos em mudar cabeça do juca em relaçao ao premmas :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## José Alves

Boas,

Em meu entender, uma 'marca d'água', deve ser o mais simples possível, que não sobressaia em relação à imagem, mas, não deixe de ser perceptiva e registe a sua origem.
Ao queremos, fazer sobressair, estaremos a dar mais ênfase a sua origem do que a sua função.
Não estou a imaginar pintores, fotógrafos etc. a assinarem as suas artes de tal maneira extravagantes que acabariam por serem admiradas em vez da sua própria obra.
Isto, para não falarmos, já das assinaturas pessoais, recortes, enfeites....por ai fora.
Enfim, sou apologista de uma simples 'marca' branca, com batente preto (ou cinza), que dá perfeitamente, quer em fotos com tonalidades escuras ou brancas ou vice-versa.
È uma opinião e nada mais que isso.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Ao queremos, fazer sobressair, estaremos a dar mais ênfase a sua origem do que a sua função.


Mas alguém sabe qual a função da marca?
Se calhar, como referi atrás, a função não é informativa e nesse caso esta marca com o premnas acho que cumpre muito bem a sua função! :Admirado:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Quero desde já dizer que "à vista" o logo parece-me muito agradável, embora concorde em parte com o José Alves e passo a explicar...

A pessoa humana varre o ecrã/foto da seguinte forma: 


Como o logótipo, deverá estar no sítio em que está, por uma questão de o evidenciar (por analogia com as páginas web e segundo os "gurus" do Human and computer interaction/interface), e porque este não deverá distrair, o mesmo poderia ser como o José Alves sugeriu, mais discreto! Até porque naturalmente é a primeira coisa para onde se olha!

No entanto pessoalmente prefiro-o com o peixinho e com o .net, o peixinho por uma questão visual e o .net para, caso a foto seja impressa, ilustrar bem de onde vem, ou seja da www, mais concretamente do nosso www.reefforum.net!

Conclusão... Para mim está excelente! :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Boas,
> 
> Em meu entender, uma 'marca d'água', deve ser o mais simples possível, que não sobressaia em relação à imagem, mas, não deixe de ser perceptiva e registe a sua origem.
> Ao queremos, fazer sobressair, estaremos a dar mais ênfase a sua origem do que a sua função.
> Não estou a imaginar pintores, fotógrafos etc. a assinarem as suas artes de tal maneira extravagantes que acabariam por serem admiradas em vez da sua própria obra.
> Isto, para não falarmos, já das assinaturas pessoais, recortes, enfeites....por ai fora.
> Enfim, sou apologista de uma simples 'marca' branca, com batente preto (ou cinza), que dá perfeitamente, quer em fotos com tonalidades escuras ou brancas ou vice-versa.
> È uma opinião e nada mais que isso.


 :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:  
Não posso concordar mais!!!

E falta dizer que acho que não faz sentido nenhum estar lá o Premnas...  :Prabaixo:

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Já se decidiu sobre a marca Reefforum?
É que na minha opinião ainda se sobressai muito em relação á foto!
Não dá para por menos "espapanante", talvez seja devido ás cores!
Quanto ao premnas, para mim já é uma marca Reefforum, ou seja, completamente assumido :SbOk3:  

Atentamente,

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Tiago  :Olá: 

A marca está definida. 

Nesta altura só existe uma possibilidade de a marca não ter tanto destaque.

Trata-se de a qualidade da foto ser tal que mande a marca para 2º plano.

Quem continuar a achar que a marca tem impacto de mais, a minha sugestão é de que passe a frequentar mais a nossa área de fotografia.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas,

Houve quem tenha falado que as letras ficavam bem se fossem iguais ás do cartão RF.....mas são! :Whistle:  

Acho que o problema é o rebordo das letras, que é um azul muito vivo...talvez fica-se melhor num azul escuro ou preto! :SbOk2:

----------


## Tiago Garcia

> Olá Tiago 
> 
> A marca está definida. 
> 
> Nesta altura só existe uma possibilidade de a marca não ter tanto destaque.
> 
> Trata-se de a qualidade da foto ser tal que mande a marca para 2º plano.
> 
> Quem continuar a achar que a marca tem impacto de mais, a minha sugestão é de que passe a frequentar mais a nossa área de fotografia.



Ok!
Over and out!

----------


## Gil Miguel

Depois de ter colocado algumas fotos, é chato o facto de algumas vezes se sobrepor a marca á foto.

A Marca de água era o ideal. No minimo, que a actual marca tenha uma cor mais discreta e tenha um tamanho inferior.

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Juca,

Acho que esta muito bem conseguido :Pracima:   :Palmas:  

Há que divulgar a marca e não nos esqueçamos que é devido a este forum que podemos trocar/apreender/divulgar a maravilha dos nossos aquarios :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## Tiago Garcia

> Depois de ter colocado algumas fotos, é chato o facto de algumas vezes se sobrepor a marca á foto.
> 
> A Marca de água era o ideal. No minimo, que a actual marca tenha uma cor mais discreta e tenha um tamanho inferior.


 :SbOk:

----------


## Jorge Simões

Boa noite Julio!

É só mais uma opinião, mas em termos de enquadramento parecia-me melhor a imagem não ficar ao centro, mas no canto inferior direito. Isto Porque quando olhamos, tendemos a focar no logotipo em primeiro e na foto depois. E talvez seja a foto que deve ser observada primeiro deixando depois o nosso olhar ir às àreas circundantes. A marca de àgua talvez fosse de considerar.

Quanto ao azul...  eu experimentava com VERDE! :SbSourire19:

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Boas, :Olá:  

Eu acho que o logótipo está muito bem conseguido, mas ficava melhor se tivesse um pouco de transparência (50% P.ex.).

Cumprimentos,
Paulo

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boa noite Julio!
> 
> É só mais uma opinião, mas em termos de enquadramento parecia-me melhor a imagem não ficar ao centro, mas no canto inferior direito. Isto Porque quando olhamos, tendemos a focar no logotipo em primeiro e na foto depois. E talvez seja a foto que deve ser observada primeiro deixando depois o nosso olhar ir às àreas circundantes. A marca de àgua talvez fosse de considerar.
> 
> Quanto ao azul... eu experimentava com VERDE!


Boas...

Quanto ao logo, eu acho que está espectacular!!! Não mexe, mais!!! :SbOk:  

Quanto ao olhar-mos para ele em primeiro lugar, num post abaixo deixei uma explicação para isso! Se fosse mudado de lugar, era natural que não tivesse o impacto que tem! 

Quanto ao sobressair, em relação às fotos... É o que o Júlio diz...  :Admirado:   :yb665:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Numa foto como esta do companheiro Vasco Santos



Até parece que a "Marca" foi estudada por especialistas.  :yb677:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

Não sei se já repararam mas esta nova marca Refforum tem um design mais atraente do que o logotipo do próprio fórum, Júlio que dizes a uma alteração deste substituindo-o simplesmente pela nova marca? Propunha também a redução do espaço vertical ocupado pelo logotipo e banner publicitário, dessa forma sobra mais espaço para visualizar o próprio fórum.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Boas,
> 
> Não sei se já repararam mas esta nova marca Refforum tem um design mais atraente do que o logotipo do próprio fórum, Júlio que dizes a uma alteração deste substituindo-o simplesmente pela nova marca? .


 :yb665:  Está a ser sériamente ponderado, Ricardo 

Mas... colocar isso a discussão publica...pode ser mais complicado.




> Propunha também a redução do espaço vertical ocupado pelo logotipo e banner publicitário, dessa forma sobra mais espaço para visualizar o próprio fórum


Não entendo o que queres dizer com isso  :Admirado:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas Juca,

Refiro-me à altura do próprio logotipo, se esta for ligeiramente reduzida o fórum fica com mais espaço na vertical = mais espaço para visualizar a lista de tópicos sem usar o scroll.

São apenas mais algumas ideias.

Abraço

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Boas Juca,
> 
> Refiro-me à altura do próprio logotipo, se esta for ligeiramente reduzida o fórum fica com mais espaço na vertical = mais espaço para visualizar a lista de tópicos sem usar o scroll.
> 
> São apenas mais algumas ideias.
> 
> Abraço


Nesse caso...não é fácil  :yb663: 

Não penso alterar as dimensões do "nosso" Premnas  :yb665: , apenas o texto está a ser ponderado.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Ok  :Pracima:

----------

